# Recommendations for wheel marking gauge



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

I decided that my $15 - 25 old wheel marking gauge needs to be replaced. My dovetails are not coming out as good as they used to. When I started examining my marking gauge, I found a lot of slot in the knife edge with no way to tighten it up.

Any recommendations on a good wheel marking gauge?

Here are some I have looked at:
Woodcraft/Woodriver http://www.woodcraft.com/product/154340/woodriver-wheel-marking-gauge.aspx

Veritas http://www.woodcraft.com/product/153362/veritas-dual-marking-gauge.aspx

Vertitas http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/Page.aspx?p=59455&cat=1,42936

Well this looks interesting. http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?cat=1,42936&p=60488 Maybe I can fix my old marking gauges.

Anyways, If you have some input on your favorite marking gauge, I would like to hear about it.

Eric


----------



## mako1 (Jan 25, 2014)

I always liked the dual marking gauges on two different rods that have the scale on them as long as the scale is accurate.I am fortunate enough to have a friend who is a machinist in a factory and turns the brass parts for me so I make my own.He calls it a "government project " at work if someone asks what he's doing.


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

I've got one of the basic Veritas wheel gauges, and it's fantastic. I'd love to try one of the dual-rod gauges, but I haven't had enough need to buy one yet.


----------



## Liebertron (Nov 2, 2013)

For sure the double marking Guage from Veritas


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

I just received this marking gauge and it looks pretty good with a couple of trials. Nice and solid with no slop in the line.



ORBlackFZ1 said:


> Vertitas http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/Page.aspx?p=59455&cat=1,42936


I will post more information as I use it over the next couple of months for dovetails.

This kit didn't work at all on my 5/16" marking gauges. My shaft is too big for them. I will have to file them down. 


ORBlackFZ1 said:


> Well this looks interesting. http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?cat=1,42936&p=60488 Maybe I can fix my old marking gauges.


They are nice sharp blades, but I had to force the blade onto the end of one of my old gauges. It does mark very well and clear. The second blade for marking tenons is not going to work, because the inside diameter of the blade is tooooo small.


----------

